# Good “Fictional” SOF books.



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 27, 2012)

I know we have some good book lists in here regarding leadership, strategies, gut checks and all kinds of other good stuff. I wanted to start one on the “fictional” side of the house (i.e. good SOF/MIL related stories, the action/thriller types). I don’t read near as much as I did, but I would like to start reading more.

Anyway, I just finished “All the Necessary Force” about Pike Logan, a seasoned SMU team leader, who recently left a SOF TF to run a front business, to support SOF TF operations. The story plays out to be a really good mixture of SMU and covert operations that are taking place throughout the world, to keep Americans safe from the next big terror attack.

Damn good read IMO


http://www.amazon.com/All-Necessary-Force-Pike-Logan/dp/0525952624


----------



## Red Ryder (Aug 27, 2012)

Have you read One Rough Man, the first Pike Logan book?


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 27, 2012)

Dalton Fury's Black Site novel is pretty good, he has another coming out in Oct.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 27, 2012)

Jeff Streucker has a couple of good ones out.


----------



## dknob (Aug 27, 2012)

Brad Taylor's and Dalton Fury's books are top notch


----------



## Dame (Aug 27, 2012)

Brad Thor's series on Scot Harvath are great reads. First book in the series is _Lions of Lucerne_.
Also, Andrew Peterson's _First to Kill_ and _Forced to Kill_.
The main characters in these novels are ex-SOF who still work with the government.


----------



## dknob (Aug 27, 2012)

The Harvath series is great. Brad Thor knows his shit.

Ive read about 5 of the books.

Unfortuantely Scot Harvath is a former SEAL - don't hold it against him.


----------



## goon175 (Aug 27, 2012)

An oldie but a goodie....anyone who hasn't read "without remorse" by tom clancy...it is an excellent read.


----------



## 0699 (Aug 27, 2012)

_Starship Troopers._


----------



## goon175 (Aug 27, 2012)

> _Starship Troopers._


 
That's fictional?


----------



## CDG (Aug 27, 2012)

It's CIA not SOF, but the Vince Flynn books are very enjoyable reads, IMHO.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 27, 2012)

_The Camel Club_ and the others in that series, by David Baldacchi are great.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 27, 2012)

McNab's Nick Stone books are good, if you don't read too many too quickly. Then they become a bit of the same same.


----------



## Brian1/75 (Aug 27, 2012)

cback0220 said:


> Dalton Fury's Black Site novel is pretty good, he has another coming out in Oct.


I unfortunately can't seem to find this one in book stores, and I hate ordering books off the internet.


----------



## Silence Dogood (Aug 27, 2012)

"Ender's Game" by Orson Scott Card is a great read.


----------



## dknob (Aug 28, 2012)

uhhhh... if you are looking for something more along the lines of modern-day SOF books in the style of Brad Taylor, Thor, or Dalton then Ender's Game and Starship Troopers are not for you - I've read both and although great sci-fi. You won't find what you are looking for in them.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Aug 30, 2012)

_Starship Troopers 2 & 3! Now they are fiction!   _


----------



## Poccington (Aug 31, 2012)

goon175 said:


> An oldie but a goodie....anyone who hasn't read "without remorse" by tom clancy...it is an excellent read.


 
I read it on the plane home from the US.

Great book.


----------



## digrar (Aug 31, 2012)

I've been waiting for the without remorse movie.

Uncertain fate by Graham Brammer, it's about an SASR recon/ambush patrol in South Viet Nam.  Graham Brammer served two operational tours with 2 Squadron SASR in Vietnam and was awarded the Order of Australia (military division) in 1990.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 31, 2012)

Dame said:


> Brad Thor's series on Scot Harvath are great reads. First book in the series is _Lions of Lucerne_.
> Also, Andrew Peterson's _First to Kill_ and _Forced to Kill_.
> The main characters in these novels are ex-SOF who still work with the government.


 
Just finished Full Black by Brad Thor, another damn good read...


----------



## Dame (Aug 31, 2012)

JAB said:


> Just finished Full Black by Brad Thor, another damn good read...


I have that one in hardback autographed by the man himself. It lives with my autographed copy of Pamwe Chete.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 31, 2012)

Dame said:


> I have that one in hardback autographed by the man himself. It lives with my autographed copy of Pamwe Chete.


That's awesome!


----------



## yankfan (Aug 31, 2012)

Say Goodbye by Robert Capko. Very suspenseful and awesome book about an Air Force PJ

http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/10564727-say-goodbye


----------



## Konan (Sep 6, 2012)

Ex-SAS trooper Chris Ryan's first 4 fictional SF novels. Stand by, Stand by. Zero Option. The Kremlin Device. Tenth Man Down.
He's written many more military action books since, but I always liked his first 4 the most.
For anyone with children, who worries about adult content, Chris also has a series of childrens adventure books.

http://www.chrisryanadventures.co.uk/

Ex-Navy SEAl, James Taylor's: Mekong.

Richard Marcinko's long running, and often long winded fictional SEAL action series: http://authors.simonandschuster.com/Richard-Marcinko/1924603

Wilbur Smith's The Dark of the Sun and A Time to Die. http://www.wilbursmithbooks.com/books
Wilbur's written a lot of men's action adventure novels, most feature soldiers or take place in a war zone of various time periods.

EX-SBS trooper Duncan Falconer's John Stratton SAS/SBS series. http://www.duncanfalconer.com/

Terence Strong. The guy who started SAS fiction with Whisper Who Dares. Terry's writing is markedly superior to most of the Brit action authors.

http://authors.simonandschuster.co.uk/Terence-Strong/8005/books

I guess that will keep you going for  a while.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 6, 2012)

Konan, welcome to the site.  Please make your way to the Intro thread and make an introductory post, as per the site rules.  Thanks.

-mara



Konan said:


> Ex-SAS trooper Chris Ryan's first 4 fictional SF novels. Stand by, Stand by. Zero Option. The Kremlin Device. Tenth Man Down.
> He's written many more military action books since, but I always liked his first 4 the most.
> For anyone with children, who worries about adult content, Chris also has a series of childrens adventure books.
> 
> ...


----------



## Konan (Sep 6, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> Konan, welcome to the site. Please make your way to the Intro thread and make an introductory post, as per the site rules. Thanks.
> 
> -mara


 
Copy that.


----------

